# Alguien ha logrado echar a andar éste inversor ?



## alejandro_oo (Oct 7, 2006)

Hola,

Me gustaría saber si alguien ha puesto en marcha este inversor ¿?

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/inverter.htm

Segun indican todos los componentes y sus valores son criticos, lo mas preocupante para mi es el capacitor de tantalio, he usado de 47uf, 100uf y me truenan (de 68 uf a 25v no lo encuentro). Segun he leido es porque dichos capacitores deben ser de un tipo especial para fuentes, pero en si cual deberia usar ¿?.  

Por eso me encantaria saber si alguien ha tenido experiencias positivas o negativas con este inversor.

Saludos,


----------



## carlos polanco frias (Ene 24, 2008)

hola amigo, el problema esta no en la capacidad de los condensadores, sino en el voltaje que soportan, tienes que usarlos por encima de los 100 voltios, ya que si no es asi, reventaran. experiencia. este es el sistema basico de los inversores tripplite de primera generacion, muy buena calidad y soportan mucha candela.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 26, 2008)

Alguna vez he intentado hacer este circuito, pero siempre me encuentro con el problema de los dichosos diodos. >Que tipo de diodo se debe usar.... probé con varios tipos de diodo pero no conseguí nada. Tambien, si es posible, alguien podria decirnos el tipo de onda que nos proporciona, si es triangular, cuadrada o una cosa rara.

Hace unos dias publique en este foro un proyecto de inversor, el cual analicé en profundidad, y nos proporcionaba una onda cuadrada  que prácticamente deja sin funcionamiento la gran mayoria de electrodomésticos.

Ahi va el post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/

Os agradecería esta información, no para ningún uso en especial, si no a modo experimental.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Feb 18, 2008)

Hola. hace tiempo desde que inicie este tema, les agradezco igual sus respuestas. Por mi parte abandone los intentos para poner en marcha el diseño del inversor en cuestión. Parece simple, pero los componentes importantes son muy difíciles, ademas hay otros diseños mas viables. 

tecnicdeso: Hasta donde yo se este diseño también da onda cuadrada. Por lo mismo carece de regulación.

Saludos,


----------



## carlos polanco frias (Feb 19, 2008)

este funciona mas o menos igual con la diferencia que este tiene un sistema de oscilacion diferente basado en el integrado 4047b el cual te permite variar la frecuencia a voluntad, el voltaje lo determina basicamente el secundario o salida del transformador el cual varia de 140 a 155 voltios, aca les pongo el diagrama del circuito


----------



## Dario Javier (Ago 4, 2018)

Muy buenas comunidad lo que pasa seque estoy realizando el proyecto de unh inversor de voltaje y quisiera sebr si en algo me afecta cambiar ciertas resitencias que me piden que me dicen de 0.75 o 0.5 ohm a 5 watts y en la unica electronica de mi ciudad solo han tenido resitencias de 0.47 ohm y quisirera saber si en algo me afecta. Ademas quisiera saber si en algo tambien afectaria poner diodos 1n5408 en ves de 1n5407.
Nota: adjunto los diagramas electronicos y las teorias bases en archivo Zip


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2018)

No veo ninguna resistencia del valor que mencionas (0,75 Ohm).
Supongo que te refieres a las resistencias de base de los transistores 2N3055, si es ese el caso, puedes colocar valores hasta unos 2,2 Ohms sin inconveniente

IN5408 y 1N5407 en este caso son equivalentes


----------



## Dario Javier (Ago 4, 2018)

Hola Fogonazzo es de las resistencias de 5watts de las cuales una me piden de 0.75 o de 0.5 ohms y solo tengo de 0.47 nose si me vaya a servir o practicamnete se me desmorone todo el circuito


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Ago 5, 2018)

Dario Javier dijo:


> Muy buenas comunidad lo que pasa seque estoy realizando el proyecto de unh inversor de voltaje y quisiera sebr si en algo me afecta cambiar ciertas resitencias que me piden que me dicen de 0.75 o 0.5 ohm a 5 watts y en la unica electronica de mi ciudad solo han tenido resitencias de 0.47 ohm y quisirera saber si en algo me afecta. Ademas quisiera saber si en algo tambien afectaria poner diodos 1n5408 en ves de 1n5407.
> Nota: adjunto los diagramas electronicos y las teorias bases en archivo Zip


bueno el caso de las resistencias no es problema usa el sistema serie/paralelo y sacas una resistencia de 0,70,5
tres resistencias de 0,47 en serie = 1,43
dos grupos en paralelo de 1,43 = 0,70,5, de resistencia total, te pueden valer


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2018)

Dario Javier dijo:


> Hola Fogonazzo es de las resistencias de 5watts de las cuales una me piden de 0.75 o de 0.5 ohms y solo tengo de 0.47 nose si me vaya a servir o practicamnete se me desmorone todo el circuito


Resistencias de 470 mOhms son de valor comercial y se consiguen fácilmente, NO habrá inconveniente en emplearlas en lugar de las de 500 mOhms


----------



## Dario Javier (Ago 5, 2018)

pepe-ohmios dijo:


> bueno el caso de las resistencias no es problema usa el sistema serie/paralelo y sacas una resistencia de 0,70,5
> tres resistencias de 0,47 en serie = 1,43
> dos grupos en paralelo de 1,43 = 0,70,5, de resistencia total, te pueden valer


Ola #pepe-ohmios me podrias decir si esque son lo mismo decir los valores de los diodos 1n5407 que los diodos 1n5408
Gracias por tu respuesta me servira de mucha ayuda


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Ago 5, 2018)

Dario Javier dijo:


> Ola #pepe-ohmios me podrias decir si esque son lo mismo decir los valores de los diodos 1n5407 que los diodos 1n5408
> Gracias por tu respuesta me servira de mucha ayuda


el 5417 es para 200 volt
y el 5418 es para 400 volt
te ruego perdones pues me equivoque al leer y confundi el 5417 con el 5407 e igual con el 5418 y el 5408
estos ultimos el 5407 es para 800 volt y el 5408 es para 1000 volt
todos ellos para una corriente de 3 Amp


----------



## Dario Javier (Ago 5, 2018)

pepe-ohmios dijo:


> el 5417 es para 200 volt
> y el 5418 es para 400 volt
> te ruego perdones pues me equivoque al leer y confundi el 5417 con el 5407 e igual con el 5418 y el 5408
> estos ultimos el 5407 es para 800 volt y el 5408 es para 1000 volt
> todos ellos para una corriente de 3 Amp


Y me podria servir sin ningun riesgo para mi inversor, te mando el archivo zip para que lo revises nuevamente porfa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 5, 2018



pepe-ohmios dijo:


> el 5417 es para 200 volt
> y el 5418 es para 400 volt
> te ruego perdones pues me equivoque al leer y confundi el 5417 con el 5407 e igual con el 5418 y el 5408
> estos ultimos el 5407 es para 800 volt y el 5408 es para 1000 volt
> todos ellos para una corriente de 3 Amp


Muchas gracias por tus respuesta, cada vez estoy aprendiendo mas de la electrónica, soy principiante y he decidió hacer esto para presentarlo en mi colegio como proyecto de tecnologia


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2018)

Pues como tal me parece un proyecto temerario y complicado para empezar;
es peligroso por las tensiones que genera y el resultado de un inversor de onda cuadrada suele ser bastante decepcionante en muchos casos ya que muchos receptores no funcionarán adecuadamente.
Aparte de que se manejan corrientes grandes, transformador caro y voluminoso...


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Ago 6, 2018)

Dario Javier dijo:


> Y me podria servir sin ningun riesgo para mi inversor, te mando el archivo zip para que lo revises nuevamente porfa
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 5, 2018
> 
> ...


buenos dias, pues como te dice el compañero Scooter, como un proyecto "teorico" más bien con caracter didactico en la escuela, podria valer, pero como proyecto practico, en la vida cotidiana que llevamos, no tiene ninguna aplicacion, ya que un inverter que genere una onda cuadrada, en la practica no sirve para nada,
yo y otros muchos, que navegamos nos forzamos por llevar un inverter que conectado a las baterias del barco nos de una tension alterna para diversor servicios, pero no nos valen casi ninguno al ser de onda cuadrada, ultimamente estan desarrollando unos que con mosfet y otros componentes estan consiguiendo una onda sinusoidal, pero en cuanto se le mete una carga un poco elevada, por ej. una placa vitro, o un microondas, ya no puede, asi que te aconsejo que estudies, eso siempre es bueno, pero dirige tus pasos hacia cosas utiles
buen estudio
saludos


----------

